

Will there be a "Who's Hiring?" post this month? - capkutay

Hoping to see if there will be a who's hiring post this month...thanks! Would like to submit a job posting to it.
======
NonEUCitizen
It comes out on the 1st of each month. Maybe you can add to this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913997>

and add again on June 1.

